# Operating manual for La Cimbali junior



## Keith Gild (Aug 18, 2017)

Can anyone help me with finding an operating manual online for a *la Cimbali junior*?


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

http://clivecoffee.com/assets/Lacimbali_M21_Manual.pdf

?


----------

